# Allergic to Chicken???



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Ever since we rescued Tucker when he was 3, he has done a strange thing after he eats. He will rub his muzzle all over the carpet, putting his front paws over his eyes or muzzle during this time. We have never been able to figure out why he does it. Is he cleaning his face? In some kind of discomfort? Now that I've started transitioning to raw and am learning more about dog nutrition, I'm wondering if he might be allergic to chicken. All the food we've ever fed him from kibble to raw has had chicken in it. I thought this practice might go away when I started with raw, but it hasn't.

This got me thinking about some other "issues" I've noticed. Like sometimes he'll take a deep breath and it will sound like he has mucus in his throat because it isn't a smooth breath (hard to explain). Sometimes it will sound like he's having a hard time inhaling because there is mucus blocking his throat (this doesn't happen too often). He does lick his paws and has an itchy butt, but not excessively. He doesn't have any ear problems. He does have runny eyes. Oh, and he sometimes does the muzzle rubbing in the carpet at times other than after eating, but not a lot. It's mostly just after he eats.

I'm wondering if I should take him off chicken and see what happens. If I do, should I only feed him one source of raw protein like Turkey? If so, how long should I do this for?

Thanking you all ahead of time for your expert advice!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My dogs rub their faces, etc after eating as well. I see it as them wiping their faces after eating and it's rather comical lol...

As far as the mucous issue goes have you had him examined by a vet recently? 

I don't believe he has an allergy to chicken.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Indi wipes her muzzle every time after eating, she'll rub it all over the place afterwards. I think it's pretty hilarious. She seems to enjoy it too because she does it in a play bow while wagging her tail excitedly. I've noticed the other pups have done it a few times, but Indi is reliable about wiping her mouth. She's only done this since starting raw. I wouldn't take him off of chicken; especially since you fed him chicken in his kibble previously and he has always wiped his muzzle.

Allergies can come from a lot of places, I've found that my dogs have environment allergies and it gets pretty bad during the oak pollen season. Paris and Preston have runny eyes right now and have had them since the Oak tree in our yard started spewing pollen a little over a month ago. Preston, Paris, and Puck will itch a bit more than usual during this time of the year as well, I contribute it to environmental allergies. I get pretty bad around Oak and Cedar season too, thankfully Cedar season is over. I'd be more concerned about the mucous in his throat or lungs, does it seem like he has a hard time breathing sometimes or does his breathing sound a bit rattly at times?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

It's so cute and funny when they clean their faces!!! I wouldn't worry too much it's something i've seen videos upon videos of, maybe their muzzle itches after the hard chewing actions? but it usually only happens after he eats, sometimes when he's playing with a toy but thats it.

We've frequently thought Tobi may have a protein allergy so i have looked quite deeply into it. Usually when a dog is suffering a protein allergy the first thing that is upset is their stomach, it is the first thing that protein hits before it is absorbed, the next thing that is affected is their digestive tract. usually after feeding the protien people have found if there is a sever allergy to it they will see it in the skin in about 3 weeks, Now don't get me wrong this is mostly Bull Terriers, and American Pitbull Terriers that this information is coming from so it may not be exactly the same for Tucker. here is a pic of a buddy that found a poor bully and took him in, and found out later that he had sever protein allergies, probably the reason the poor guy was dumped  
This is just my experience and this is the crazy side of a protein allergy.

I also wanted to add, that it could be environmental as Kelly covered I know i am quite itchy after just walking through tall grass outside as my boy is out there playing in it and stuff and he itches from it a bit as well... It could be anything in your house, down to something you use on your carpet or your linens.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Piper cleans her face all the time. She makes noises when doing it too.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

All of my dogs clean their faces after they eat, just as you explained. I don't think its an allergy to chicken.

Environmental allergies, possibly. All of my dogs have eye goop right now from the pollen & blooming plants due to Spring. It happens every year. If it gets really bad I give them a benadryl but that has only happened a handful of times. Nallah broke out in hives a couple times from running through some grasses down by the river, but other than that we haven't needed it. 

I think it will be pretty obvious if your dog has an allergy to raw chicken. And often a dog who is allergic to the cooked form is NOT allergic to the raw form. You will be seeing many more signs & symptoms like raw skin, severe itching, etc.


----------



## DukesMom (Apr 3, 2011)

I will be the odd man out here and suggest that it could _absolutely _be a chicken allergy. Duke has been allergic to chicken his whole life, but sadly, I never realized how bad it was until we transitioned to raw in November 2010. Like you, I suspected it in kibble because he always got better when I'd switch him to fish- or beef-based food. Same symptoms--itchy eyes, itchy paws, eye boogers, itchy ears, rubbing his face. Paw licking is a classic allergy sign, as is eye goop. 

But, like others have said, it could also be environmental, too. Duke is also allergic to oak and soy, and I suspect other things, as well, that I don't know about. Even though SOME dogs who are allergic to chicken-based kibble are not allergic to raw chicken, that is not always the case! Duke is allergic to ALL chicken, no matter if it's rendered or fresh. Chicken is chicken and his system doesn't like it! 

I suspected a chicken allergy but didn't go with my gut, and he got increasingly worse and worse when we went to 100% raw because everyone kept telling me "feed only chicken." Being a raw newbie, I really wished after the fact that someone would have validated my allergy concern, because it turned out to be a legitimate thing. I'm not pointing fingers at all! Just saying based on my experience.  The chicken-only disaster went on for almost 2 months. Poor guy! But live and learn. Duke now does awesome on a chickenlness raw diet, and now I know to trust my gut a bit more. 

If you think there's a possibility he is allergic, then why not try eliminating chicken and see if it helps? It certainly won't hurt. You can use turkey, but some dogs are allergic to all poultry. I used pork and made sure to feed only lean cuts to avoid too much fat and runny poop. Once the chicken mess was out of the way, Duke transitioned quickly and easily to lots of different proteins and organ. For bone, we used pork necks (still do). I don't like turkey bone because it tends to splinter and spooks me a bit. Other good bone sources for chickenless dogs are duck and rabbit, but these come later after the dog has adjusted to the diet.

Just be sure that ALL chicken is kept out of Tucker's diet and keep his protein to one source for a couple of weeks to see what happens. It takes awhile for all the residual effects of the allergen to get out of the system (if chicken even is an allergen). With Duke, I noticed a difference within 3 days, but all dogs are different. It took several weeks before all signs of the allergy symptoms were completely gone.

The other thing I would suggest is to make sure the chicken you're feeding is not enhanced with sodium by more than 100 mg per 4 oz serving.

Good luck!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

DukesMom said:


> I will be the odd man out here and suggest that it could _absolutely _be a chicken allergy. Duke has been allergic to chicken his whole life, but sadly, I never realized how bad it was until we transitioned to raw in November 2010. Like you, I suspected it in kibble because he always got better when I'd switch him to fish- or beef-based food. Same symptoms--itchy eyes, itchy paws, eye boogers, itchy ears, rubbing his face. Paw licking is a classic allergy sign, as is eye goop.
> 
> But, like others have said, it could also be environmental, too. Duke is also allergic to oak and soy, and I suspect other things, as well, that I don't know about. Even though SOME dogs who are allergic to chicken-based kibble are not allergic to raw chicken, that is not always the case! Duke is allergic to ALL chicken, no matter if it's rendered or fresh. Chicken is chicken and his system doesn't like it!
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome! Sorry to hear your pup is the rarity here that has a TRUE chicken allergy...but can I ask if the chicken you were feeding at the time of the switch was enhanced or not? If it was, maybe that was the culprit? Dogs with true chicken allergies do exist, but they are so rare that I am very hesitant to jump on the chicken allergy before anything else. 

Plus by the description of what the OP said, it doesn't sound like a true chicken allergy to me....


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Chip does all of that- rubs at his face/eyes with his paws and scoots his muzzle around on the carpet. He has those wet crescent-shaped spots under his eyes, lots of eye goop, and the occasional sneeze. I gave him baby benedryl on the advice of my vet, who thinks it's environmental allergies. Last time I was in (probably two weeks ago, maybe less), he said that on a point system/scale that goes up to 12, the pollen count was 11.8.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I seriously doubt your dog is allergic to raw chicken. It just doesn't happen. It would be like a cow being allergic to grass. From your description, I don't think he is allergic to anything. I think you are trying too hard to find one. Dogs, like humans and other animals, just do stuff. Doesn't mean they are allergic.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

TuckersMom said:


> Ever since we rescued Tucker when he was 3, he has done a strange thing after he eats. He will rub his muzzle all over the carpet, putting his front paws over his eyes or muzzle during this time. We have never been able to figure out why he does it. Is he cleaning his face? In some kind of discomfort? Now that I've started transitioning to raw and am learning more about dog nutrition, I'm wondering if he might be allergic to chicken. All the food we've ever fed him from kibble to raw has had chicken in it. I thought this practice might go away when I started with raw, but it hasn't.
> 
> This got me thinking about some other "issues" I've noticed. Like sometimes he'll take a deep breath and it will sound like he has mucus in his throat because it isn't a smooth breath (hard to explain). Sometimes it will sound like he's having a hard time inhaling because there is mucus blocking his throat (this doesn't happen too often). He does lick his paws and has an itchy butt, but not excessively. He doesn't have any ear problems. He does have runny eyes. Oh, and he sometimes does the muzzle rubbing in the carpet at times other than after eating, but not a lot. It's mostly just after he eats.
> 
> ...


CoCo does this after every meal now....since I switched to raw. Fish...beef...venison or a combination of them....she will muzzle glide through the grass...carpet...whatever...then roll over grumbling in prey diet happiness....:thumb:
I want to get it on vid since it's quite comical to watch.


----------



## DukesMom (Apr 3, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> I seriously doubt your dog is allergic to raw chicken. It just doesn't happen. It would be like a cow being allergic to grass.


Yes, it DOES happen. I live with a dog who is highly allergic to chicken in any form....organic, farm-raised, free-range, non-enhanced. Doesn't matter--chicken is chicken and Duke is severely allergic to all of it. I know of several raw-fed dogs from another forum that have a similar sensitivity. I realize it is not the norm, but it does happen.

DaneMama...no, Duke's chicken was not enhanced. I mentioned in my response "watch out for enhanced chicken."

I recognize that MOST dogs do not have chicken sensitivities, like MOST humans don't have gluten intolerance. But there are always exceptions, and I think it's unfair to discredit the possibility of a chicken intolerance for TuckersMom. 

I'm not say Tucker does or does not have a chicken allergy. I'm saying, what's the harm in trying an elimination diet to rule it out?


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> My dogs rub their faces, etc after eating as well. I see it as them wiping their faces after eating and it's rather comical lol...
> 
> As far as the mucous issue goes have you had him examined by a vet recently?
> 
> I don't believe he has an allergy to chicken.


I had no idea this was a fairly common thing that dogs do! We've only had labs before Tucker and they never did this.

Yes, he had his annual checkup about 6 months ago.

Thanks for your response :smile:


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> Indi wipes her muzzle every time after eating, she'll rub it all over the place afterwards. I think it's pretty hilarious.
> It IS pretty funny to watch
> 
> She seems to enjoy it too because she does it in a play bow while wagging her tail excitedly. I've noticed the other pups have done it a few times, but Indi is reliable about wiping her mouth. She's only done this since starting raw. I wouldn't take him off of chicken; especially since you fed him chicken in his kibble previously and he has always wiped his muzzle.
> ...


It sounds rattly at times. Now and then it sounds like he's having a hard time breathing, but when I distract him and ask him if he wants a treat, it usually goes away. I'm wondering if he does it to get attention.


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Tobi said:


> It's so cute and funny when they clean their faces!!! I wouldn't worry too much it's something i've seen videos upon videos of, maybe their muzzle itches after the hard chewing actions? but it usually only happens after he eats, sometimes when he's playing with a toy but thats it.
> 
> We've frequently thought Tobi may have a protein allergy so i have looked quite deeply into it. Usually when a dog is suffering a protein allergy the first thing that is upset is their stomach, it is the first thing that protein hits before it is absorbed, the next thing that is affected is their digestive tract. usually after feeding the protien people have found if there is a sever allergy to it they will see it in the skin in about 3 weeks, Now don't get me wrong this is mostly Bull Terriers, and American Pitbull Terriers that this information is coming from so it may not be exactly the same for Tucker. here is a pic of a buddy that found a poor bully and took him in, and found out later that he had sever protein allergies, probably the reason the poor guy was dumped
> This is just my experience and this is the crazy side of a protein allergy.
> ...


Thanks for all that good information; I appreciate it! Re the picture...poor guy! I'm so glad your friend adopted him.


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

DukesMom said:


> I will be the odd man out here and suggest that it could _absolutely _be a chicken allergy. Duke has been allergic to chicken his whole life, but sadly, I never realized how bad it was until we transitioned to raw in November 2010. Like you, I suspected it in kibble because he always got better when I'd switch him to fish- or beef-based food. Same symptoms--itchy eyes, itchy paws, eye boogers, itchy ears, rubbing his face. Paw licking is a classic allergy sign, as is eye goop.
> 
> But, like others have said, it could also be environmental, too. Duke is also allergic to oak and soy, and I suspect other things, as well, that I don't know about. Even though SOME dogs who are allergic to chicken-based kibble are not allergic to raw chicken, that is not always the case! Duke is allergic to ALL chicken, no matter if it's rendered or fresh. Chicken is chicken and his system doesn't like it!
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experience with chicken with me. I'm so glad you were able to determine what the problem was with Duke! Ya know, it's interesting, I fed Tucker raw turkey this morning and he didn't rub his muzzle. Tonight I fed him chicken and he rubbed his muzzle. He does well on turkey, so I may give him that for a while and see what happens. It couldn't hurt to try taking him off chicken for a few weeks.
Thanks again!


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Mokapi said:


> Chip does all of that- rubs at his face/eyes with his paws and scoots his muzzle around on the carpet. He has those wet crescent-shaped spots under his eyes, lots of eye goop, and the occasional sneeze. I gave him baby benedryl on the advice of my vet, who thinks it's environmental allergies. Last time I was in (probably two weeks ago, maybe less), he said that on a point system/scale that goes up to 12, the pollen count was 11.8.


I'm so amazed that so many dogs do this! Wow, that's a high pollen count. Did the baby benedryl work?


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> I seriously doubt your dog is allergic to raw chicken. It just doesn't happen. It would be like a cow being allergic to grass. From your description, I don't think he is allergic to anything. I think you are trying too hard to find one. Dogs, like humans and other animals, just do stuff. Doesn't mean they are allergic.


I know what you mean when you say animals just do stuff. When Tucker gets excited, like when I get home from work, he starts to sneeze. He doesn't sneeze any other times. I asked the vet about it and she gave me an explanation, but I forgot what it was. Something about hystimine (I'm sure I spelled that wrong


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

FL Cracker said:


> CoCo does this after every meal now....since I switched to raw. Fish...beef...venison or a combination of them....she will muzzle glide through the grass...carpet...whatever...then roll over grumbling in prey diet happiness....:thumb:
> I want to get it on vid since it's quite comical to watch.


I'd love to see a video! :smile:


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

DukesMom said:


> Yes, it DOES happen. I live with a dog who is highly allergic to chicken in any form....organic, farm-raised, free-range, non-enhanced. Doesn't matter--chicken is chicken and Duke is severely allergic to all of it. I know of several raw-fed dogs from another forum that have a similar sensitivity. I realize it is not the norm, but it does happen.
> 
> DaneMama...no, Duke's chicken was not enhanced. I mentioned in my response "watch out for enhanced chicken."
> 
> ...


I forgot to comment about the enhanced chicken question. I always check for that, so I know that's not the problem. Since he does well on turkey, I think I'm going to switch to turkey and see what happens. Thanks for your input :smile:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

try organic chicken and turkey. the organics aren't shot up
with all the drugs.


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> try organic chicken and turkey. the organics aren't shot up
> with all the drugs.


Thanks, I do already.  I don't want Tucker eating meat that has hormones, antibiotics, etc. in it.


----------

